

Grand St. delivers offbeat gadgets you can buy today - inmygarage
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/14/3766898/grand-st-electronics-store-kickstarter

======
Alex3917
"Amanda Peyton believes this category is growing rapidly and there is a
growing market for stuff that is too geeky or weird for Best Buy."

This is a somewhat dubious assumption. While the market is rapidly growing, it
also follows Zipf's law in terms of interestingness. (E.g. the most
interesting product is 10x more interesting than the 10th most, 100 times more
interesting than the 100th most, etc.) Because of this even an enormous
increase in the number of small electronics products will yield only a very
small increase in the number of products that would actually appeal to the
general consumer. So even if you go from, say, 10,000 products per year to 1
million products per year, the actual increase in products you have to sell
that people would want to buy is minimal.

(Incidentally, this is the main reason why I shut down my last startup.)

